# Art History Major (and others like it)



## pclaradactyl (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't you hate it when your desired major is probably one of the most useless degrees you can get? I really really want to study Art History right now, but my mom is really against it--not in that she bans me from it, but that she's constantly reminding me how much it would limit the job field and I'll work in retail for the rest of my life. 

If only I could get paid for studying art... Those would be the days.

How about the rest of you? What are your impractical career/major wants and goals?


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I know what you mean! I would LOVE to major in English Lit, but that gets you no where. It's so annoying how society limits creativity and art for more "practical" subjects. Sure, practical subjects are important, but people need the arts as well, to express their creative talents. Most people read a book or watch a play for leisure. It's amazing how they don't appreciate and value the people who create the artwork or the book that they're enjoying.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

If you really want to get paid studying/working around art you could always pursue curatorial and museum studies after you get your art history degree, and try to get a job in a musuem/arts-related sector. There are quite a number of things you can do with an art history degree you just need to do some research and most likely combine that degree with another one for more added flexiblity. I originally wanted to major in art history but during my first year in university I found my art history courses dull and so I switched into another program. I wanted to pursue the career path as outlined above via that major, and I still might. I volunteer at an art gallery so I'm starting to build up on experience if I ever do want to go down that path but I'm flexible as time goes by.

As for my major yeah I would say it's "useless" in the sense that it does not directly lead to any sort of career path like business or engineering (people always assume I want to go into teaching...no). I'm thinking I might want to stay in school and get more degrees and do lots of research while I'm getting paid peanuts if I don't want to go down the gallery/museum road or become a librarian or archivist. Honestly I don't think about it too much nor do I worry about it since the job market fluctuates like crazy so I'm not aiming for anything practical only for things that I have passion for.


----------



## Rationalized Insanity (Jun 9, 2011)

I find it interesting that history majors are nowhere near disrespected has art history majors. Anyway, there are plenty of jobs you can get that just require a college degree, even if it is not necessarily related to your major.

Personally, if I could major in anything without having to worry about job security it would be philosophy. I find learning about other people's value system and understanding the ways we can gain knowledge fascinating.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Rationalized Insanity said:


> Anyway, there are plenty of jobs you can get that just require a college degree, even if it is not necessarily related to your major.


This is true. Very few people these days end up in the field corresponding to their degree, at least when it comes to undergrad degrees.




Harley said:


> Honestly I don't think about it too much nor do I worry about it since the job market fluctuates like crazy so I'm not aiming for anything practical only for things that I have passion for.


Considering the above, I agree that it makes sense to study what you personally are interested in instead of doing whatever seems the most practical.

I'm an art history minor and my major is Anthropology. Lots of people say they're useless things to study when it comes to the job market. I don't really give a crap what other people think of my decision to study what I study. It seems like today's job market is unstable, so why be another one of the countless business majors when I could study something I actually am passionate about? I'd rather be fulfilled if both me and the business major are going to be struggling to find decent work anyway, ha. 



Rationalized Insanity said:


> I find it interesting that history majors are nowhere near disrespected as art history majors.



Many people don't understand that art history encompasses fine arts, history, archaeology, cultural studies, world languages, and critical analysis - it's not just pretentious people looking at old paintings, and it takes a lot of expertise to be good in that field. It's more intellectual than people think it is, and requires a range of areas of knowledge.

I also think Anthropology students get less respect than History students, but really a good historian also needs to be a good anthropologist - how can you understand history without understanding human societies? Understanding the norms and values of a historic society puts their actions into perspective. 

Oh, well. I am just happy that more people are going to college, regardless.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

I would major in philosophy, history and physics.

I like engineering fine, so I'm not to bent out of shape about it.



phthalocyanine said:


> I also think Anthropology students get less respect than History students, but really a good historian also needs to be a good anthropologist - how can you understand history without understanding human societies? Understanding the norms and values of a historic society puts their actions into perspective.


Knowledge is so interconnected that we have to subdivide it and give it different names. Most people see a different name and assume it's unrelated or less important.



> Oh, well. I am just happy that more people are going to college, regardless.


I would agree except that I honestly wonder if the trend just saturates the market and I don't see enough people really getting something out of college to justify the saturation.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

absentminded said:


> I would agree except that I honestly wonder if the trend just saturates the market and I don't see enough people really getting something out of college to justify the saturation.


That's a good point, though I think there is still a trend that many people don't complete a 4 year degree. Most people who don't care don't finish what they start.

I just look at the current situation as incentive to do well and go on to a higher degree.


----------

